

LinkedIn pulls a Facebook-like swifty on ‘social advertising’ - bootload
http://www.crikey.com.au/2011/08/11/linkedin-a-facebook-social-advertising/

======
mathattack
Call me jaded, but this doesn't seem so bad to me.

If I like something, I am putting that out in the public. I expect it to be on
my feed. Why wouldn't it be used more efficiently to tell others what I like?
My view is that both Facebook and LinkedIn are services where everything
defaults to public. What is strange is I don't feel this way about Amazon - I
view my reviews to be public, but my personal ratings should not be. Same with
Netflix. It is a very subtle distinction, and apparently not everyone thinks
this way.

I think abusing private personal information is a much worse crime.

~~~
Joakal
On the other hand, Linkedin doing this is more likely to get them sued or
encourage people to seek an alternative due to business demographics. It's
pretty easy to do a scaremongering campaign "Facebook reveals your personality
and messages. Linkedin reveals your personality for now." etc.

This will make people on linkedin be less trusting and put in minimum or bad
data. The ads will invariably be less useful, like Facebook is suffering from.

~~~
mathattack
Good point. The more people are scared, the less they'll give useful
information, and the less they'll benefit from the service, so the less
they'll give useful information...

Public versus private is a tough one, because many times I do click through to
things largely based on who recommends them.

------
munaf
This isn't a big deal for me. If they would've asked, I would've let them.
Now, not so much.

------
signa11
well, as someone said before, if you are using a free service, you are the
product that is being marketed...

